# Post either you dream bass or dream bass rig



## transperformanc (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Feb 12, 2009)

Ohhhh... dat Zon is schmeksy, 



Right now I'm dreaming of a 39.55" scale *Knuckle Quake 6* with a .265 A00 string on it. Just waiting on Skipster to get the string supplier thing sorted. 



Not mine, and not a six, but you get the point: 








As for a rig, direct is fine... I prefer it actually, so long as I have nice Bag End Infrasub & processor to handle down to 8hz! 
Money no object, the Quartz-R 4x18 would be nice:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 12, 2009)

my current dream bass is on it&#180;s way to me right now from sweden: http://woodoguitars.se/Prod&#37;2011 B7 Ash.html



the only things i&#180;d rather want would be an ibanez BTB (though it would probably need to have 7 strings once i get used to the Woodo monster!), or a knuckle quake bass...


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 12, 2009)

That would be my ultimate bass rig


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 12, 2009)

TRBJP2


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2009)

or....


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 12, 2009)

A dream bass and rig... sigh... 

It'd probably be a 35" scale Status Graphite headless 12-string (dual course) bass guitar with RMC piezo's (and only MIDI-out on the standard Octave strings), stainless steel frets with a zero fret on a phenolic fingerboard, multi-color led fret markers, David King-style body wings of Sassafras (back) and Claro Walnut front (this is an awesome combination in my opinion, especially for fretless instruments).

NS EU-6: EU Series Double Bass

Carvin A-B switch for the audio portion

Amp: I'd have to go Walter Woods stereo 200W (I played a Juzek with piezos and microphones with one of these and was hooked ever since) and/or a Euphonic Audio i800. 

Speaker Cabinet: 2x Eden D410XST Eden David Series Cabinets - D410XST 

Floor Effects: Boss RC-50, ME-50B, two Ernie Ball stereo passive volume pedals

Rack-mount Conversion Box: Roland GI-20 Roland U.S. - GI-20: GK-MIDI Interface 

Rack-Mount Synth: Roland U.S. - V-Synth XT: Synthesizer

Reverb for Synth Rack-Mount: Ensoniq DP/4+ Gearjunkies.com - Comprehensive resource for music production and DJ equipment


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> It'd probably be a 35" scale Status Graphite headless 12-string (dual course) bass guitar with RMC piezo's (and only MIDI-out on the standard Octave strings), stainless steel frets with a zero fret on a phenolic fingerboard, multi-color led fret markers, David King-style body wings of Sassafras (back) and Claro Walnut front (this is an awesome combination in my opinion, especially for fretless instruments).



That would be quite a beast, post pics if you ever get one made lol


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 13, 2009)

still not sure on what 6-string to go for, the Knuckle looks rad as hell in concept (not in love with the body shape, don't hate it, but it just doesn't scream out to me "i am sexy, and i will make you sexy if you play me"), and i have yet to see any review that doesn't say that it's hands down the best sounding bass they've ever tried...but i think they start at like $2700, and i can't afford that any time soon

but it'd be a 6-string with neodymium P+J equivalent pups and a piezo, bubinga body, maple bolt-on neck with a slightly thinner profile than my Aerodyne has, rosewood fingerboard, and 27 medium jumbo stainless steel frets (and a fretless version too), body shape similar to either a Jazz or Jaguar, with a deeper cutaway for better access, and a reverse inline headstock

for a rig, there would definitely be some Ampeg roar in there, but with another rig next to it to get a really clean pretty sound, something like Phil Jones, Euphonic Audio, or something else along those lines, with various absurd walls of 8x10s and 2x15's to get the fullest, baddest sound possible, such that you feel like there is a wild animal roaring at you, but think you hear angels singing at the same time...i want a tone that makes mortals tremble in fear when i forget to mute between songs and i accidentally brush against the strings, and inspires them to heave their virgin daughters at me in supplication when i'm actually playing...i want Valhalla to crumble, Thor's hammer to shatter, and Jormungandr to wither and die before my tone

i'll find exact specs later


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 13, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> That would be quite a beast, post pics if you ever get one made lol



Somehow, I've the feeling that the VAT alone would scare me from getting one built. LOL! 

I'm sort of glad that Status Graphite doesn't advertise this custom job, when I was much more active on the SteinbergerWorld forum, we had one gent who had them build a neck-through 6-string 35" scale Steinberger XL-6A clone (trying to keep with what was the Steinberger designation scheme of an 'L' body, 6-strings and Active electronics). That bass was just unbelievable with the wood body wings and wood top. Also, have to admit that I'm a fan of their pickups and active electronics. Kinda like the new Stealth body that they've designed, too!

In more ways than one, I really wish that Ned would've been able to keep up the Carbon Graphite end of production... 
Granted, on a very similiar note, I had about the same worry when Phil Langley sorta disappeared, but was VERY glad to see that Jon Bondy took over (major shame that the 7-string model didn't happen).

If time travel were an option, then I'd go for some Lane Poor humbucker 6-string bass pickups for that 12-string beastie, too. LOL! 
Not sure about the active electronics, I've had great luck with Bartolini's and MØRCH (couldn't figure out the ascii for the special character after the 'M') end of things, especially with 18V systems. I miss that combo...


----------

